# صلاة فعاله لحالات الصعبه والميؤس منها



## sara2003 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

:yahoo:1)القديسه ريتا للحالات الميئوس منهاوالمستحيله ثلاثيه صلاه​1) ايتها القديسه ريتا القديره شفيعه الامور العاجله اقبلى بعين الرضى ، التضرعات  الصادرة من قلب قلق واحصلي لي علي النعمه التى انا فى حاجه ماسه اليها.
2)ايتها القديسه ريتا القديره شفيعه الحالات الميئوس منها التجئ اليك وانا واثق من قوة حمايتك. فباركى املي المحقق في الحصول بواسطتك علي النعمه التى انا محتاج اليها
3) ايتها القديسة ريتا القديره معينتى فى اللحظه الاخيرة انى التجئ اليك بايمان ومحبه لانك ملاذى الاخير فى  هذه الاونه فاشفعى لا باركك مدى الابديه
                            صلاة فعاله فى الحالات الصعبه والميئوس منها
4) ايتها القديسه العزيزة تول امري واشفعى لى لدى الله حتى احصل علي النعمه التى احتاج اليها وارغب فيها وهى
( اطلب النعمه التى فى احتياج اليها)​لا تردينى خائبا . واذا كان لدى ما يحول دون حصولى علي هذه النعمه ساعدينى على ازاله هذا المانع واعمرى  صلاتى باستحقاقاتك وقدميها الي عريسك السماوى مشفوعة بصلاتك فيقبلها يسوع الذى خدميته بامانه واحسست الامه فلا يمكن ان  يرذلها او يرفضها فكلى ثقه بك وامل بقلب مطمئن ان انال بواستطك تحقيق رغباتى
5) ايتها القديسه العزيزة لاتضعفي ثقتى ورجائى فيك ولا تردينى خائبا بل اشفعى لي لدى الله  حتى يستجيب طلبتى فاخبر الجميع بطيبه قلبك وقدرة شفاعتك .
 وانت ياقلب يسوع المعبود الذى يشفق دائما على كل ماتقاسيه البشريه من بؤس  مهما كان ضئيلا تحنن علي  وامنحنى  النعمه اتمناها دون الالتفات الى ضعفى وعدم استحقاقى تلك النعمه تذكيها خادمتك الامينه القديسه ريتا 
6) وبحق الامانه التى لبت بها القديسه ريتا نداء النعمه وبحق جميع المواهب التى غمرت بها نفسها وبحق كل ماقاسه حياتها  كزوجة وام باعتبارها شريكه فى الامك وبحق قوة شفاعه الخارقه التى كافأتها بها مقابل امانتها جد علي يارب بهذه النعمة انا فى امس الحاجة اليها  :
وانت اايتها العذراء مريم امنا السماويه وامينة الكنوز وموزعه جميع النعم زك بقوة شفاعتك وساطة عبدتك القديسه ريتا حتى يمن الله علي بالنعمه التى ارغب في نوالها
امين​​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فعاله لحالات الصعبه والميؤس منها*

الله الله الله

صلاة جميلة قوى قوى

شكرآ يا سارة على الصلاة الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## sara2003 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فعاله لحالات الصعبه والميؤس منها*

*مرسى ليكى جدا يافراشه*


----------



## maramero (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فعاله لحالات الصعبه والميؤس منها*

شكرا يا سارة علي الصلاة الجميلة اوي ديه
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ra.mi62 (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة فعاله لحالات الصعبه والميؤس منها*

شكرا يا ساراً على هذه الصلاة  ربنا يبارك فيكي


----------



## name-of=the=god (30 نوفمبر 2011)

كل شيئ صالح من عند الله وهو لايترك احد لكن الانسان قليل الصبر شكرا على الصلاة الرائعة الله يحقق امال الجميع امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*للرفع*​


----------



## zezza (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*امين 

يا ربى يسوع استجب لصلواتنا و طلباتنا بشفاعة قديسة المستحيلات القديسة ريتا 
امين *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 نوفمبر 2011)

صلاة مباركة


----------



## fight the devil (22 ديسمبر 2011)

امين
يارب استمع...يارب استمع



شكرا للسلاه


----------

